
Show HN: Startomatic – from idea to legally formed company and online in 48 hrs - RobbieStats
https://my.startomatic.com/
======
RobbieStats
Hello, Developer of Startomatic here (Automated Insights previously). I know
Stripe Atlas is popular with the HN crowd, but we think they didn't go far
enough. Our goal is to include EVERYTHING you need to get a company launched,
not just legal formation. Right now we include name suggestions, domain name
registration, logo creation, legal formation, email/calendar set up, a "coming
soon" website, SEO set up, and social media account creation. And all within
48 hours. We've got more coming soon. I'd love your feedback.

Thanks! Robbie Allen (robbie@startomatic.com)

